# New Muay Thai Book.



## arnisador (Feb 11, 2002)

A new book on Muay Thai was mentioned on the Eskrima Digest. There are a few sample chapters online with some nice photos.


----------



## arnisador (May 28, 2002)

The current issue of Martial Arts Presents is focused on Muay Thai. The table of contents indicates the usual hype for a martial arts magazine:



> *Thai Boxing Real-World Self-Defense*
> When the lives of you or your loved ones are on the line, Thai boxing may be your only hope.


----------

